# Livebetting Specialist !  Challenge +5000€ on 30 days



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello , i'm a specialist of livebetting

My challenge : win 5000€ on 30 days
By book : bet365
Stake by bet : 50 €
Started bankroll : 1000€

Good luck to me!


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Basket
Tronto U19 vs Milano U19
Game total over 129.5 
@1.83

Final Score 79-65

WIN +41.5€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Ice Hockey
Italy women vs France Women
Game total : over 3.5 goals
@1.5

4em goals at 15' to the 3rd period

WIN +25€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Game total over 44.5 goals
@1.85


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
1st Half team total Eslov IK over 11.5 goals
@1.9

1st Half Score 13-10

WIN +45€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
1st Half team total BK Heid over 10.5 goals
@1.85

1st Half Score 13-10

Lost -50€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Rugby
Catalan dragon vs Warrington
1st half total pts Catalan dragon over 16.5
@1.9

1st Half Score 22-12

WIN +45€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
1st Half team total BK Heid over 10.5 goals
@1.6

1st Half Score 13-10

Lost -50€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
1st Half team total Eslov IK over 9.5 goals
@1.7

1st Half Score 13-10

WIN +35€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Rugby
Catalan dragon vs Warrington
1st half total pts Warrington over 10.5
@1.57

1st Half Score 22-12

WIN +28.5€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Rugby
Catalan dragon vs Warrington
1st half total pts catalan dragon over 14.5
@1.6

1st Half Score 22-12

WIN +30€


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total Eslov IK over 24.5 goals
@1.9


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total BK Heid over 23.5 goals
@1.85


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total BK Heid over 22.5 goals
@1.75


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total Eslov IK over 21.5 goals
@1.65


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

Rugby
Catalan dragon vs Warrington
total pts Catalan dragon over 30.5
@1.61


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total Eslov IK over 19.5 goals
@1.6


----------



## masterlive (Apr 9, 2012)

handball
Eslov IK vs BK Heid
Team total Eslov IK over 20.5 goals
@1.85


----------

